
Free Is Evil - JesseHercules
https://medium.com/@jesse.hercules/free-is-evil-d2be55b028d4
======
unraveller
That innocent google search box is feeling evil. I like to think of UI as
obstacle, in the way of the thing you are trying to get to. Ideally it
shouldn't exist. In any case, we approach UIs with endurance in mind and our
desire to outsource hard things leaves a large gap for exploitation.

The solution supposed here reminds me of the idea that everything in commerce
is either a bundling or unbundling. Counter UIs you pay to bundle interactions
with abusive UIs will save us! I don't think so, sounds like an escalation of
hostilities is brewing to the point where you will be too far removed to tell
the difference between good or evil UI. You'll just be paying to feel and
signal you're free from evil's influence.

~~~
JesseHercules
Interesting. Today's solutions always become tomorrow's problems. Thanks for
raising some potential issues.

------
runningmike
Nice view presented. I ike the sentence “Selling human behavior to the highest
bidder is the business model.‘. I think openness is key for freedom. The title
is a click bait imho, free is not evil, unless you are using a product or
service and you pay with your privacy. This article should not be published on
medium if you live by your own talk.

~~~
JesseHercules
Thanks for the compliments! I pay Medium an annual fee as a reader, that is
how they pay the bills. I think it's a pretty honest place to publish.

------
user5272
Paying doesn't make you immune to surveillance, behavioral profiling,
tracking, ads etc. Businesses will tell you that by doing all this crap they
can offer you a discount.

This "if you're not paying, you the product" served us well but it's not
accurate any more.

~~~
JesseHercules
I guess it's more precise to say if anyone else is paying any of the cost,
you're not really the customer. You're right that there are situations where
the consumer pays (say, for a smartphone) and companies pay to have bloatware
installed that tries to manipulate and monetize the device owner.

